

The consultant is dead... long live the consultant (With Dilbert's help) - joubee
http://joubee.com/Blog/Musings/

======
MaysonL
And then there are these guys:

<http://shitcreekconsulting.com/>

See also (perhaps NSFW):

<http://gapingvoid.com/2009/09/24/shit-creek-consulting-2/>

